# Skiing near Col. state Univ?



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

*don't miss this*

During the first week of school in the fall you can buy Eldora season passes on campus for $90. This is not a deal to miss. There are better resorts, but Eldora is closest and by far cheapest. The backcountry is a little closer. Also 25 min to put in on the Poudre. Bring playboat, creeker, and innertube. It starts running on Friday at 8am. Peaks on Saturday. Live in Old Town if you are a college student. What program are you starting?


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Yo,

I'm starting the CMB graduate program (cell and molecular biology). I'm defiently bringing some boats and my 2 snowboards. I'm stoked and ready to get on some west-coast creeks.

I'm an avid boater (sponsored creeker) and can't wait to get out west. 

Too bad I don't really know anyone at all within 500 miles. 

If you're in the area we'll have to hook up.

What appartments are in old town? Any links?

Thx,

Scott


----------



## novacbake (Feb 20, 2005)

please visit but don't move here!!

by the way CSU is gay

No Vacancy Colorado!!


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

novacbake said:


> please visit but don't move here!!
> 
> by the way CSU is gay
> 
> No Vacancy Colorado!!


You're about as cool as a Saudi's toe-nail.

Scott


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ah man, better cancel that acceptance to get your masters degree at CSU, according to that novacancy choder it's gay. I better drop out before I graduate in a couple weeks, I dont wanna get my degree from some **** school. Thanks for the heads up novac

Turd


----------



## kandsandb (Mar 24, 2005)

Unfortunatally, Ft. Collins is far, far away from the major ski areas in Co. (a three to four hour drive on snowy weekends). I suggest checking out the Cameron Pass area. It's pure backcountry, but it's close (hour and a half on good days) and it has something for everyone. Supper Fun!


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

hmm.. I thought Eldora was really close.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

not sure about "really" close...but as already stated above, it's the closest. The "majors" are all much further from FC.

Cameron is definitely bc, so if you're headed that way, take any avy class, do some reading, get the rescue gear, find some good partners, and get an AT, tele, or split setup....or at least, don't bootpack in the skin track.

Actually, there's a ton of intriguing bc aside from Cameron up that way.

So, yeah, you'll have no problem getting good skiing...as long as you're willing to work for it...in earning turns and/or drive time.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

KandSandb must drive really slow! 1 hour 20 min to Cameron on snowpacked roads. 1 hour 30 min to smelldora. 1hour and 45 min to Not So Snowy Range ski area in Wyo. BTW, skiid 25inches of fresh at Cameron Pass today! Amazing1


----------



## johnny portage (Apr 17, 2005)

Eldora may be sort of close and very cheap but there are a lot of things I'd rather do than drive xx minutes to ski there. If you're motivated to ski, you gotta get used to driving and or hiking. There is great skiing in our backyard its just because we have a big backyard and some parts of it are really far away.

-j


----------

